# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Iphone 5 per shitje ne dyqan

## benseven11

Sot  doli ne treg Iphone 5
Ca figura nga Iphone 5,
16gb qe bleva sot bashke
 me nje kase plastike mbrojtese.

----------


## benseven11

..........................

----------


## Le dévoué

… dhe ? Pse i ben keshtu reklam falas aman ?! Edhe un kam iphone, jan te mir por nuk me pelqen qe te manipulohem nga kjo gjysëm-molle (sherri).

Versioni iOS 6, eshte katastrof !

Nuk e youtube me, s'ke as planin map te googlit, dhe harta qe porpozon apple, eshte pa ngjyra dhe jo e kthjellet.

E qe eshte me i leht 200 mg, kjo nuk eshte "revolution", perkundrazi !

----------


## benseven11

.....................................

----------


## benseven11

.................................

----------


## benseven11

................................

----------


## benseven11

..............................

----------


## benseven11

........................................

----------


## benseven11

1 logo e ngjita te kasa

----------


## benseven11

Pas charxhimit u be setup i telefonit dhe eshte gati per pune.

----------


## shofer

> *Pas charxhimit* u be setup i telefonit dhe eshte gati per pune.


cfar eshte harxhuar :perqeshje: 

ok ok, e mora vesh karikove ajfonin :djall me brire: 

un per vete kam nokia lumia, nuk e nderroj as me 10 ajfona.

----------


## the admiral

kane luajtur mendesh njerezit. rrine ne rradhe per te blere nje telefon. lol
sa te blej nje iphone blej nje bilete avjoni per ne karaibe apo ne madive...  :buzeqeshje: 

sdq e gezofsh!

----------


## freeopen

> kane luajtur mendesh njerezit. rrine ne rradhe per te blere nje telefon. lol
> sa te blej nje iphone blej nje bilete avjoni per ne karaibe apo ne madive... 
> 
> sdq e gezofsh!


+355 374 589 ky eshte numri im,me merr pak ne telefon me ate bileten e avionit.

Lerini mor e keto krahasime bajate,nese ke dicka konkrete si p.sh nuk eshte nje aparat qe vlen aq lek sepse nuk sjell ndonje gje te re ne fushen e telefonise moderne etj,etj po mund t'i kritikosh njerezit,por te thuash une me ato lek bej keshtu e ashtu nuk ka lidhje fare,secili leket e tij i shpenzon si e sheh ai te arsyeshme.

----------


## the admiral

> +355 374 589 ky eshte numri im,me merr pak ne telefon me ate bileten e avionit.
> 
> Lerini mor e keto krahasime bajate,nese ke dicka konkrete si p.sh nuk eshte nje aparat qe vlen aq lek sepse nuk sjell ndonje gje te re ne fushen e telefonise moderne etj,etj po mund t'i kritikosh njerezit,por te thuash une me ato lek bej keshtu e ashtu nuk ka lidhje fare,secili leket e tij i shpenzon si e sheh ai te arsyeshme.


"humor skraparit" e quajme ne nga shkodra ate qe bere ti. pse o zheni, duhet iphone per te te telefonuar ty?

une prandaj i thashe "e gezofsh". sepse secili ben cfaredo me parate e tija...
dikush eshte fan i telefonave dhe gadget te tjere elektronike e i shpenzon me gjithe qejf 700 per nje telefon.
dikush tjetr shpenzon 700 per veshje.
une ato 700 i shpenzoj me gjithe qejf per te blere nje bilete avjoni dhe te vizitoj nje vend te ri...

----------


## angmokio

Ka mundesi qe te na sqaroje dikush se c'fare te rejash ka ne Iphone5 n krahasim me Iphone4 ?
Pervec aparences dhe kabllit ndryshe.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ketu ke krahasimin me 4s se me 4 nuk behet fjale fare per krahasim

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone2=4212

Drop Test,iPhone 5 vs SG SIII

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M5q5...layer_embedded

----------


## angmokio

> Ketu ke krahasimin me 4s se me 4 nuk behet fjale fare per krahasim
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone2=4212
> 
> Drop Test,iPhone 5 vs SG SIII
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M5q5...layer_embedded


Thashe krahasim ndermjet Iphone 4 dhe Iphone 5. 


P.s Jo Iphone 4 dhe Iphone 4s ( ska hyn ne pune me tani kjo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## freeopen

.


> duhet iphone per te te telefonuar ty?


Duhet telefon dhe Iphone eshte nje i tille ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales.




> une prandaj i thashe "e gezofsh". sepse secili ben cfaredo me parate e tija...


me kete mund ta mbyllje postimin tend dhe jo te shkruash se njerezit kane luajtur mendsh,nuk eshte nevoja.



> dikush eshte fan i telefonave dhe gadget te tjere elektronike e i shpenzon me gjithe qejf 700 per nje telefon.


e paske kuptuar me ne fund.




> une ato 700 i shpenzoj me gjithe qejf per te blere nje bilete avjoni dhe te vizitoj nje vend te ri.


dikush mund te thote se me 700 euro ble nje kale pse nje bilete avioni.

"


> humor skraparit" e quajme ne nga shkodra ate qe bere ti


eshte e pa rendesishme si e quan ti.

----------


## autotune

Ketu edhe fuqia e Hardware te iPhone5 kunder modeleve te vjetra





...dhe ketu goditet ball perball kunder 2 smartpohnve me te mire te kohes 






reth testeve tjera mund te gjeni edhe nje artikull ketu: barefeats.com/iph502.html

----------


## autotune

Diferenca te kamera iPhone 5 vs. iphone 4S

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-m8-...ature=youtu.be

----------

